# How do you feed your roaches?



## thanatos (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey I'm just wondering what everyone that breeds roaches uses to feed/hydrate them? Atm I'm using a small dish for water crystals and a plastic lid full of dry food with aluminium mesh so they can climb in and out of both but I'm looking for better ideas, what do you use? Pictures would be very helpful also! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't understand why anybody would use water crystals for roaches. Its not what I would want to put inside my lizards. 

Yes its cheap. But I would rather fill my lizards with roaches with decent food inside them. 

I use a mixture of fruit/veg for water (oranges, apples, carrots etc), and chicken mash for dry food/protein. 






Message sent by an old crappy 2nd hand laptop !


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Dragon Farm said:


> I don't understand why anybody would use water crystals for roaches. Its not what I would want to put inside my lizards.
> 
> Yes its cheap. But I would rather fill my lizards with roaches with decent food inside them.
> 
> ...


now you say its not what you would feed your lizards what if he doesnt have lizards and all he as is arachnids then what is the problem with it then?


----------



## thanatos (Oct 13, 2012)

Dragon Farm said:


> I don't understand why anybody would use water crystals for roaches. Its not what I would want to put inside my lizards.
> 
> Yes its cheap. But I would rather fill my lizards with roaches with decent food inside them.
> 
> ...


This has been covered before. The crystals that are eaten by the insects do not pass into the reptiles etc. There obsorbed by the insect and do not affect the reptile etc at all. Yes they are cheaper than buying fruit and veg all the time. Although for the record I do feed my roaches oranges as well. Now what I ment in my original post was I want to know what people use as in containers etc. Not what food you actually use. 

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't use food containers but I only keep a small colony for feeding tarantulas. They have a substrate of crushed cheap bran flakes or weetabix and they eat that and the baby ones live in it. They also get a sprinkle of fish flakes once or twice a week (for protein) and carrot or apple to eat.

Once every few months I sieve the roaches and poo out, clean the tub and replace the substrate.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

thanatos said:


> This has been covered before. The crystals that are eaten by the insects do not pass into the reptiles etc. There obsorbed by the insect and do not affect the reptile etc at all. Yes they are cheaper than buying fruit and veg all the time. Although for the record I do feed my roaches oranges as well. Now what I ment in my original post was I want to know what people use as in containers etc. Not what food you actually use.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Has anybody done a proper trial to prove these crystals are not harmful to lizards or arachnids ? I doubt it.

Well assuming the crystals do not affect the lizards or spiders in a really nasty negative way. Would you rather have your animals feed on roaches full of chemical water with no positive benefit to its health, or would you rather the roach gut be full of nutrient rich fruit and veg like it would in the wild ? Thats my problem with these crystals.

To answer your question as I now know you wanted, I have egg crate stacked vertically in the roach cage with a very shallow tray which is filled with chicken feed placed on top. On top of that I place horizontal pieces of egg crate so the roaches can easily get to it. 

The fruit/veg is simply placed on top of the vertical egg crate.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

romaine lettuce and butternut squash are also good for moisture. I also use a "chow" made from nutrabol, weetabix, oats and a few other bits and bobs. 

Daz


----------



## Aeth (Aug 21, 2012)

For water.
All i use for mine are three tampax (not mine),in a small lid if a tub.
and i keep it damp,so babys dont drown.
Not my idea,think i saw it on yhis forum somewhere,unless it was when i was googling.
Suppose you could use cotton wool.
then veg/fruit/oats


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

thanatos said:


> Hey I'm just wondering what everyone that breeds roaches uses to feed/hydrate them? Atm I'm using a small dish for water crystals and a plastic lid full of dry food with aluminium mesh so they can climb in and out of both but I'm looking for better ideas, what do you use? Pictures would be very helpful also!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


orange and cucumber.

cuecmber is full of water so they get all water they need


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

Aeth said:


> For water.
> All i use for mine are three tampax (not mine),in a small lid if a tub.
> and i keep it damp,so babys dont drown.
> Not my idea,think i saw it on yhis forum somewhere,unless it was when i was googling.
> ...


I'm going to sound like a hippie saying this but...
Many commercial tampons aren't natural things. Because women prefer tampons to be white and look 'cleaner', they're bleached. A lot of synthetic chemicals are put in them and they're often made with some sort of perfume.

Sorry if I've really misunderstood you there. xD this would be the most awkward time EVER to have somebody explain that I have got really confused -.-;;


----------



## Aeth (Aug 21, 2012)

They don't seem scented,I wash them first,I tried wool doesn't seem to hold the water very well.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Aeth said:


> They don't seem scented,I wash them first,I tried wool doesn't seem to hold the water very well.


Using a tampon is easier/better than simply cutting an orange into quarters ?

I would rather my roaches get water with added nutrients.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I use a 13.5cm plantpot saucer for the food dish. I rough it up with sandpaper or cut 3cm access holes around it so they can get in/out.
I feed them a mix of dog biscuits, cat biscuits, fish food and chicken pellets.
Give organic cabbage (red & green) potato and carrot once weekly, with a splatter of Kale & some orange/apple occasionally. (Problems with wild fruit flies at the mo so they've done without!!)
I keep them in storage boxes with meshed holes in the lid (Tried a fishtank but the babies climb out, even over vaselined corners!!)
I do use gel as it helps with the humidity as well as giving them moisture once the veg has gone.


----------



## Aeth (Aug 21, 2012)

Now put Pommigranite/orange in for them to use instead of the other way


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I have a growing colony of Turk roaches and I give them either cereal or cat biscuits crushed up and they love orange so that's what I give them and they get all the moisture they need from that, I wouldn't waste my money buying anything like bug gel or water crystals etc, waste of money, they will get all the moisture they need from the fruit/veg you give them.


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't breed roaches so you can probably disregard my advice,but I bought four dozen for my agama and kept them in a cricket keeper and fed them dry bug grub,which they demolished,fresh carrot and fresh fruit,apples and bananas were demolished and water gel for moisture.I had the last couple a month after purchase and not one died.


----------

